# Sunglasses



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd wanted to wear sunglasses because I luff them. But personal expression like that has been difficult for me. I was afraid people would think I was a fool for wearing sunglasses. 

I had decided some days ago that I would wear sunglasses. The fact that it had been so damn bright out motivated me a bit more I shall admit. But I forgot to post it here. 

Anyhow, I have begun wearing sunglasses and I'm very comfortable about it. 

Go me. 8)


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

i think that's a great accomplishment! sometimes i feel paranoid about what i wear and what other people will think, put just wearing it anyway no matter how uncomfortable is really great. I think you'll find most people- if not all people really just don't care what you're doing/ wearing. Good stuff and no cataracts in your future- bonus! 

i'm not sure what this means but i'll give you a banana :banana


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i wear sunglasses when im driving except when its night or raining


----------



## samsam (May 9, 2007)

do smaller sunglasses still work well enough for driving? if i ever got some, i'd want them to be sharp and sophisticated-looking. not big ugly wraparound things or huge grandma goggles. i'm more worried that i'd end up buying a pair because they look cool, but then they end up failing at functionality.


----------



## Zack C (May 12, 2007)

If you feel like a fool remember that its just bright outside. I know plenty of people that wear them even when its not. Including me, just don't be gay and where them at night.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Sometimes I can be sensitive about what I'm wearing also. For a while I didn't like wearing necklaces to my old job because I was so anxious there.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Go you! 

gerard


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

And here's me in the shades: http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w96/ ... 000019.jpg


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I regularly have sunglasses on.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

You look bad *** in the sunglasses man! I might start wearing them next year. I'm always afraid people will think I'm trying to be cool, lol, but now I am older so I'm not so worried about that. Whenever I have picked them up at a store and tried them on they always seem to look goofy on me.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Dude

TIDY UP.

I am a hypocrite.

Oh yeah the shades rock. I had a pair like that and left them in a cab. I was mighty peesed off. I wear shades all the time, I like it. I look good in them. Just wear the buggers - if other folk point it out its a good opporitnity to not care.

Ross


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

isnt it stupid how something as simple as wearing glasses makes us have doubts? i have a pair and i am too embarrased to wear them infront of certain people. i have no idea why


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

You look good, sorta like someone from the Matrix. Is the dog attached or removable?

Wear em 

Ross


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks. Now that it's so warm I can't go for the Matrix look anymore. Now I kinda look all casual yet badass goth usually. 

Dog?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: re: Sunglasses*



Brax said:


> Thanks. Now that it's so warm I can't go for the Matrix look anymore. Now I kinda look all casual yet badass goth usually.
> 
> Dog?


i was talking to Gumaro in the second thread. Look at his avatar.

Your shades are cool too though.

Ross


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Sunglasses*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Brax said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Now that it's so warm I can't go for the Matrix look anymore. Now I kinda look all casual yet badass goth usually.
> ...


:lol i didnt know it was for me either. the dog is detachable when she gets *****y


----------



## concentrate (Jul 3, 2007)

Good going with the sunglasses! I wear glasses and am always self-conscious about it, so I know it's a bit deal.


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

I wear my sunglasses all the time because they have prescription lenses and I can't find my glasses. Who knew vision correction could be so cool?


----------

